# She was suppose to be a Brahama, but she doesn't look like it!



## JstLv2Crz (Aug 10, 2012)

This is Sophie, she is 14 weeks old. I know she is not a Brahama like she was suppose to be, but maybe an Easter Egger? Her legs are a greenish color like my EE's. Or is she a mix breed? Anyways, she is the friendliest of all my chicks and she loves to sit on my lap and get petted to the point of laying down, flat out, head hanging down the side of my leg, and eyes closed


----------



## ItsieBitsieFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,

She looks like an EE mix, to me. Greenish legs, pea comb. But she is not a Brahma. Sorry.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking bird though.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What an adorable sweetheart! Might not be a Brahma but sure is pure breed precious!


----------



## JstLv2Crz (Aug 10, 2012)

*My little unknown breed layed an egg!*

Well, my cute little Sophie was the first to lay an egg! I have 5 other hens ( Brahama, Buff's, & EE's ) and my little mixed breed hen layed two eggs so far....and they are greenish in egg shell color


----------

